# My Seahorse tank Joural (Video Update June 17 2012)



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Started a Seahorse tank, its JBJ NANO CUBE 28 Gallon HQI.

30lb Live Rock 
2 inch Live Sand
Light 150W MH

Live sand is new , but the Live rock is years old










/










/










Still learning about Seahorses , never had one and not sure which type should I buy ,but for start I'll go with easiest type.
Seahorse Organisation. Keeping and Breeding Seahorses in the home aquarium. Website have lot of useful information ,but need to learn a lot .

Please share if you have any experience ,

Cheers!
Arash


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice tank, i love seahorses i have heard that they are hard to keep but never have so dont know


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

I have to replace the sock canopy / lights ,tank temperature is too high for Seahorse .

I am thinking to go for 2 x BeamsWork Reef Bright LED Light 18W ! or one is just fine for soft corals and macro algae !


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

amazingly, my very first fish were seahorses. When I was nine or ten, my step brother, who lived in Florida, sent two sea horses, a bag of marine salt and some brineshrimp eggs in the mail.

We ran out, bought a stainless steel framed ten gallon tank and tried to make a go of it... but you can guess how it ended. 

I suspect you'll have much better success!


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

I wont buy before tank is 100% ready for Seahorse no matter how long gonna take.

The first step is light and temperature.

I have to set the temperature 71-74 , with current light is about 78 which kills the Seahorse.

Light should be good enough for soft corals , zoa and macro algae if even with LED light the temperature went over 74 I have to use external circulation pump.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Arash53, that tank is going to be awesome with seahorses. It's awesome already!

Storm -- I am truly amazed that your brother mailed you seahorses! Wow!


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

another adventure..... cant wait to see this one buddy. Go with yellow reidi as they are commonly available and pretty hardy, make sure you get one that is eating well and lower the flow in your tank they require minimum flow also makes it easier to catch the free floating brine or mysis. I had one living in my refuge for 6 months but got alittle bit tired of feeding it.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

tang daddy said:


> another adventure..... cant wait to see this one buddy. Go with yellow reidi as they are commonly available and pretty hardy, make sure you get one that is eating well and lower the flow in your tank they require minimum flow also makes it easier to catch the free floating brine or mysis. I had one living in my refuge for 6 months but got alittle bit tired of feeding it.


Thanks
Whats the temp on your refuge
The lowest I could go on this tank is 76 , I wonder if they could make it!

and the other question is if I buy just one of Charles reef LED 18" , would be good enough for soft corals , Zoa and Macro algae or I should buy two?


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow, I can hardly wait to see how this turns out...I know nothing about sea horses, other than my son loves them...


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

The JBJ HQI canopy has been removed :










18" reef LED from Charles :



















White and Blue ON










Only Blue ON


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

18W T5 actinic light added .
Also Ricordia , Red Mushroom , Duncan Coral , Orange Grog, Green Zoa and green sinularia added


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

sweet looking little tank.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks 

looking for some Macro Algae and ordered Tigger-Pods Live Copepods from J&L to seed the tank.

Hope fully it will be really in a month


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

indeed, looking very nice!


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Saw some nice seahorses at king Ed on the weekend, they also have some macro algae.

Tank is looking good buddy!


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks Chris, its to early to get Seahorse ,but I'll go check their Macros .


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Here is some update, the LRs are about 5 years old but still have some diatoms on my sands!























































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

The lights has been replaced with 4x18W T5 fixture.










Also added a red and an orange lobo and some different color mushrooms.

Still hunting for Seahorse

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## andrewjc21 (Feb 15, 2012)

Tank looks awesome 
what made you change the lighting?

just curious as my gf is currently on an obsession for me to set her up a Seahorse tank. Lol


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

andrewjc21 said:


> Tank looks awesome
> what made you change the lighting?
> 
> just curious as my gf is currently on an obsession for me to set her up a Seahorse tank. Lol


Thank you,

I decided to add some LPS in the tank and one LED fixture is not enough for LPS in 18" deep tank.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Finally bought a pair of Kelloggi Seahorses from J&L


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

The tank and seahorses look simply amazing...

Great tank, thanks for sharing it with us!!!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks awesome Arash, love the horses  Now instead of getting rid of my 29g maybe i should.....mmmmm oh no i am in trouble lol


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

OMG they are really hard to feed even britleworm steal food from them


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

oh no  i am sure they will get to know u and will b much easier


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

I hope so  one of them changed color last night to light gold color


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Great tank!!!!

Your seahorses look to be bonded and are really amazing.

Really glad they have settle in nicely for you!

Thanks for the update!


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Very Cool!


----------



## Casey8 (Nov 1, 2011)

Holding tails :bigsmile: ...... ssooooooo cute !


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm glad to see these are doing well for you Arash! They look very happy in there, thanks for sharing them with us!


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

djamm said:


> Great tank!!!!
> 
> Your seahorses look to be bonded and are really amazing.
> 
> ...


Thank you  I think they are really happy in their thank, all the live stock are 100% compatible with seahorses according to seahorse.org website.

I hope they are pair .



JohnnyAppleSnail said:


> Very Cool!


Thanks 



Casey8 said:


> Holding tails :bigsmile: ...... ssooooooo cute !


Yea they are always doing this specially when I feeding them.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Diztrbd1 said:


> I'm glad to see these are doing well for you Arash! They look very happy in there, thanks for sharing them with us!


Thanks , they look happy and they are very friendly


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow, so beautiful...must resist temptation...


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Wow.. Amazing setup and those seahorses are really cute. I've always wanted to have a saltwater tank with seahorses.


----------

